# Valence RT Series & RS485



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

do you have termination resistors installed at each end of the RS485 daisy-chain?


----------



## pmut (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes, on the open connector, between A/B I have put in a 115Ohm Resistor.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You need one on each end of the daisy chain. There should be a single 120ohm resistor on the far end, and one at the RS483 to USB adapter.


----------



## pmut (Feb 5, 2020)

I think there should be an an terminating resistor in the RS485 to USB adapter.


Or do you mean I have to add a resistor also in the cable clamps of A and B at the adapter direct?


Many Greetings
Ulrich


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

pmut said:


> I think there should be an an terminating resistor in the RS485 to USB adapter.
> 
> 
> Or do you mean I have to add a resistor also in the cable clamps of A and B at the adapter direct?
> ...


Measure the resistance between RS485+ and RS485-. if it's 120ohm, you only have one resistor. If it's 60ohm, you have 2 resistors. I wouldn't ever recommend assuming it has one. In my experience, most RS485 and CAN adapters do not include a termination resistor inside, you have to add one at the dongle connector.

Read up on google on how to connect RS485 networks. 2 termination resistors are required in most instances.


----------



## pmut (Feb 5, 2020)

Have read about RS485 now, have placed a Terminator at both ends, build a small test setup with another RS485 device and was able to see communication.


But the Valence RT is still not talking to the Valence software as expected.

So maybe I have got an OEM Version where this Part is not active?!


----------



## cin2fast (Apr 14, 2021)

pmut said:


> Have read about RS485 now, have placed a Terminator at both ends, build a small test setup with another RS485 device and was able to see communication.
> 
> 
> But the Valence RT is still not talking to the Valence software as expected.
> ...


Hi I'm in the same boat with Valence U1-12RT Batteries and I just confirmed last night that Module Diag 12.12 will never work with these batteries, the software is written for RS232 and not RS485 (that can be easily fixed by changing the DtrEnable and RtsEnable flags) but the real issue is that the communication protocol is quite different

I did confirm that this python script sort of works Valence RT Series Diag Software
it is awesome and thank you Canyoneer, but it doesn't have real capabilities of the official version

Something tells me that Valence has updated their software for RT RJ series, although I don't know where I can find it.

Does anyone have another / updated version of Module Diag?


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

IMO just disconnect all their proprietary circuitry and use them as bare cells

balance leads accessible to use other gear for maintenance

or retrofitting with a known-good BMS so that it is easily removed / replaced


----------



## cin2fast (Apr 14, 2021)

Sure that is an option, but part of me doesn't want to waste perfectly good bms, and the only blocked if missing software, plus there are pretty good features like history events like how many times the battery has been charged / discharged, max / min temperatures etc


----------



## pmut (Feb 5, 2020)

john61ct said:


> IMO just disconnect all their proprietary circuitry and use them as bare cells
> 
> balance leads accessible to use other gear for maintenance
> 
> or retrofitting with a known-good BMS so that it is easily removed / replaced


I would not do this as the Valence BMS is superb. We also don't know how it works in detail, to care and maintain the Cells. There must be the original software from Valence somehow in the world, it is only not found by now. 


@Canyoneer has made a great job, and we simply need to support him or work ourself to make the existing more useful and complete.
On my side I have the issue that all RT's are in my motorhome and I can't simply use one for testing. 
I have searched for an additional RT, but have not found one for a reasonable price.


----------

